# Possible to convert Tarmac SL2 frameset to BB30?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I understand that the Tarmac SL2 module comes with a BB30 bottom bracket shell. I understand that the frameset comes with a standard, threaded bb shell. On the frameset, are the threads pressed into the BB30 shell and thusly removable or is it a traditional threaded setup molded into the frame? I'd really like to run BB30, but I'd rather run a SRAM Red BB30 than the Specialized crank, for mainly aesthetic reasons. Is this possilbe or is Specialized trying to force their crank on anyone who wants BB30?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

The "frameset" vs "modules" are molded around their respective BB styles.


_On the frameset, are the threads pressed into the BB30 shell and thusly removable_
NO

_is it a traditional threaded setup molded into the frame?_
YES .. "British" standard thread is integrally molded ... it's not coming out!

_I'd rather run a SRAM Red BB30 than the Specialized crank, for mainly aesthetic reasons._
IIRC, Specialized "modules" are always furnished with Spec'y cranksets ... Can't buy a module without crank, so you'd have to part-out the crank.
Although BB30 is a "standard" I don't know enough about it, to say definitively that all BB30 cranks are interchangeable.


----------



## bdavis76 (Dec 30, 2006)

*bb30*

i just parted out the specialized crank on my sl2 (purchased as module) and am now rubbing/rocking/running SRAM red bb30, works just fine.


----------

